# Contracts offering 100MB of data per month



## twentythreedom (Dec 5, 2012)

WTF? That's not even one app...


----------



## 8115 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's tailor made for stupid people like me who think, "that's so much data why not just make it unlimited".


----------



## 8115 (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder if kids in the future will be taught to conceptualise data like we are taught to conceptualise weight, distance, time etc.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 5, 2012)

There's a CW deal for a phone and tablet bundled on a contact for 17.50 pm that comes with 100MB .. Fucking scam!! The one advertised on telly. People must be signing up, with no clue wrt data and charges for exceeding limits. Disgusting tbh.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Perhaps the deals are aimed at people who don't use smartphones.

Just a nominal amount of data to tick a box with iyswim.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 5, 2012)

8115 said:


> I wonder if kids in the future will be taught to conceptualise data like we are taught to conceptualise weight, distance, time etc.


I'd like to think that in the future it will be something you don't have to think about...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> WTF? That's not even one app...


 
Total waste of time these days....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'd like to think that in the future it will be something you don't have to think about...


 
Agreed, I think data and net connections should be like water and electricity are now in terms of not having to think about the ability to use...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Perhaps the deals are aimed at people who don't use smartphones.
> 
> Just a nominal amount of data to tick a box with iyswim.


 
If you only wanted email it would probably be enough.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Agreed, I think data and net connections should be like water and electricity are now in terms of not having to think about the ability to use...


 
1.  Wouldn't that mean low users subsidised high users?
2.  Who doesn't think about electricity useage?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Agreed, I think data and net connections should be like water and electricity are now in terms of not having to think about the ability to use...


 
We shouldn't think or pay for finite resources we use?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 5, 2012)

Selling a tablet and phone on a contract like that, with 100MB to share, will look like a good deal to people who don't know better, it's 17.50 iirc, and people will sign up, but then get ripped off. Fucking scam


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> We shouldn't think or pay for finite resources we use?


 
The internet is finite? I said ability to use, as in we turn on a plug and electricity comes out, no need to send off to a company and wait for them to come round and install a generator or water tank.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2012)

8115 said:


> 1. Wouldn't that mean low users subsidised high users?
> 2. Who doesn't think about electricity useage?


 
You don't think about electricity in the same way you do the net.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The internet is finite? I said ability to use, as in we turn on a plug and electricity comes out, no need to send off to a company and wait for them to come round and install a generator or water tank.


 
Mobile bandwidth certainly is. People do think about how much electricity they use, it's bloody expensive.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Perhaps the deals are aimed at people who don't use smartphones.
> 
> Just a nominal amount of data to tick a box with iyswim.


Well, the deal is for a smartphone and tablet, so they will become smartphone users but yeah I agree - they're trying to entice the stupid and gullible, people who don't understand what 100MB actually is. Or isn't, rather.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 11, 2012)

I get 100MB of data on my phone and I've never gone over it. I use it a few times a day to check my email and facebook.


----------



## Firky (Dec 11, 2012)

8115 said:


> I wonder if kids in the future will be taught to conceptualise data like we are taught to conceptualise weight, distance, time etc.



Good question.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 13, 2012)

I had really hard work trying to find a contract with unlimited data when it was time for me to renew.

I've got a feeling I've got the last tariff that will offer it..... If I cant get unlimited next time I need to renew I probably wont bother having a phone anymore.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You don't think about electricity in the same way you do the net.


Having lived in a field with a dongle for several years yes I do.

c. 150MB is normally one episode of a telly program so long as it's not HD

100MB is enough to cover updates most months so long as you rarely or never use data but I suspect a lot of people will be caught up by things like massive map updates etc.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 13, 2012)

Phone companies get away with it by basing it on your past use. "It's much more than you're using now" - but then when you sign the contract you get a new whizzo smartphone and next thing you know you've spunked the lot in the first two days.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Having lived in a field with a dongle for several years yes I do.
> 
> c. 150MB is normally one episode of a telly program so long as it's not HD
> 
> 100MB is enough to cover updates most months so long as you rarely or never use data but I suspect a lot of people will be caught up by things like massive map updates etc.


 
I think you might be a little on the fringe when it comes to this type of thing...


----------

